# What villagers do you ship together?



## Kaiserin (Jul 17, 2015)

Sorry if there's a forum like this already, But I'm curious.
What Villagers do you Ship from Animal crossing?I Ship Molly x Derwin & Marshal x Peanut.


----------



## Taj (Jul 17, 2015)

The all holy shipment...
Tabby and Stinky. Apparently one smells like crap and one looks like crap


----------



## hopemayor (Jul 18, 2015)

well this is silly but back in acww i saw joey and mallary talking real close and the
heart thing emote was used and i genuinely thought it was like a secret kissing thing （⌒▽⌒ゞ
 and for years i thought i'd discovered something and even now i ship them!


----------



## TheMayorSaffron (Jul 18, 2015)

I ship Rooney and Nana, they were wearing matching shirts in my town the other day <3


----------



## saccharine (Jul 19, 2015)

From the town on my hard copy game, Diana and Elvis (click).
It was literally the best conversation between villagers I've ever seen.


----------



## beffa (Jul 19, 2015)

victoria and papi

i swear they spoke about each other like 24/7 in my town when i had papi (miss u) it was so cute


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 19, 2015)

Tiffany and Euan (my villager). When I was younger, I always thought Tiffany and my character were dating because she said something on the lines of 'you're cute'. It was a sad day when she left Moony.


----------



## hzl (Jul 19, 2015)

Hazel and Curt

because irl I'm called Hazel and my partner is called Curt lololol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Stitches x Lily is real
#Stitly confirmed


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Jul 19, 2015)

Lobo and Blaire because so many rumors were flying about the two of them back on my WW!Echo.


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 19, 2015)

Not to be clich?, but Octavian and Marina!
I feel like she would bring out the sweet side of him, and she'd keep him in line.
They're both in my town and she's always making him blush.


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

Rosie and Roscoe. My two favorite villagers, and they are adorable together.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Kitt x Beau


----------



## Alien (Jul 20, 2015)

Zell and Fauna!


----------



## Bottles (Jul 20, 2015)

Curt x Daisy


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jul 30, 2015)

hopemayor said:


> well this is silly but back in acww i saw joey and mallary talking real close and the
> heart thing emote was used and i genuinely thought it was like a secret kissing thing （⌒▽⌒ゞ
> and for years i thought i'd discovered something and even now i ship them!



Aww, cute! ^u^ "Joey+Mallary" was written in a heart on one of Doc's desks in ACGC, so you could say it's sort of canon x3

Anyway, my absolute favorite ships are O'Hare/Carmen and Snake/Mira ^u^ I also like Lopez/Fuchsia, Beau/Fauna, Marshal/Poppy, and a lot more XD


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 30, 2015)

Rudy and Fuchsia.
Although, it seems all the guy villagers in my town like her a lot...


----------



## Buggy (Jul 30, 2015)

Kody x Henry.
There was a rumor they were going to buy a car together. When Henry told me, he began blushing.
It's my OTP now. I ship it like Fed-Ex.
I feel this is the first gay ship so far


----------



## Wembely (Jul 30, 2015)

Julian x Colton, they always hang out together it's super cute <3 owo


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 30, 2015)

Blaire and Marshall!


----------



## mayor-essy (Jul 30, 2015)

Ed and Julian. They kinda match.


----------



## ghostcrossing (Aug 1, 2015)

whitney and diana o:


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 1, 2015)

JULIAN AND COLTON<3


----------



## Morris (Aug 1, 2015)

Hazel and curt


----------



## Potatoes (Aug 2, 2015)

omg Colton x Julian


----------

